# Water Changer question



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

So I transferred my 30 gallon setup to a 110 gallon. My Mbuna's seem to like it very much. Reading some articles on this forum has convinced me that a water changer would be a helpful solution in maintaining my tank.

I have never used that device so here is my question. Can I runoff the siphoned tank water to an alternate location? Like a rain barrel outside of my house? I have a septic tank and I feel uneasy about water changes pouring into that. If that's the case, I can use the water for gardening purposes as well.

Any ideas will be extremely helpful.

Best regards

Juan1


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

well, the faucet water running through the changer is what causes the siphon, but after that you can send it wherever you want, as long as it's lower than the tank water level, a lot of people just put the end of the hose out the window and water gardens with it


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

As long as it will reach, you can start the syphon manually and run it out the door. I run mine out the front door for my kitchen tank and out a slider to my deck for the dining room tanks. This past winter, however, with 4-5 feet of snow on my deck, I would have caused an avalanche into the living room if I had opened the slider (lol) so I used the faucet.


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Many thanks for your responses on the topic. I guess I'll be ordering a water changer now that I'm assured, I can direct the outgoing tank water to an alternate location.

Best regards

Juan1


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I use a python hose system but never drain my tank with the faucet adaptor. Just take that piece off - run the hose outside and manually start the suction with your mouth. Clean your tank - drain the hose to the outside and then reattach it to the faucet so you can refill your tank. Works great - been doing it this way for years.


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the tip LWEST. It so happens, I just ordered a "*Python*" water changer and that will be the best solution for me as well.

Best Regards

Juan1


----------



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a thought, for the price of a water changer you can build yourself an adequate trickle filter, add some nitrate loving plants and never do water changes again. Healthier for the fish as well.
Once you learn to balance your tank you can also stop buying fertilizers, nitrite removers, nitrate removers, water conditioners and a host of other junk aquarium hobbyist like to throw their money into. Eventually after testing your water for a month or two you may find your test kit obsolete. Although it is always good to keep one around just for fun so you can see how perfect the water stays in your aquarium.

The down side to all of this is that it is hard to wrap your head around the fact that you spent hundreds of dollars on Fluval canisters or whatever, when you could have created a superior filter system with things you probably have laying around the house or local hardware store for a tenth the price.



Juan1 said:


> Many thanks for your responses on the topic. I guess I'll be ordering a water changer now that I'm assured, I can direct the outgoing tank water to an alternate location.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Juan1


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

For a python, I've heard people prefer brass fittings to the plastic ones that come with the python - the plastic fittings tend to crack when attaching to the sink faucet.


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

The Python water changer I purchased came with brass fittings. I guess the company heard the complaints.

Best regards.


----------

